# Hi



## Cat Lady (May 7, 2019)

This looks like a nice place. I joined seeking advice about my son but am looking forward to interacting with everyone here! I am married, three grown kids, two grandkids (I think - that’s another story). I live in Canada, love camping, gardening, watching medical dramas, and Star Trek. Looking forward to meeting all of you :smile2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Cat Lady!


----------

